# brewdog doco



## don cherry (27/1/22)

Ever thought to yourself ,how come brewdog got so big in such a short amount of time .well if you have access to bbc i-player or can download it there is a really good doco about how bad a company it is and chasing the $$$ is all that matters.and as for james watts ,what a douche bag.y.this is the letter from ex-staff that looks like it got the ball rolling .





An Open Letter to BrewDog, Punks With Purpose


9th June 2021 (Published on behalf of former BrewDog staff) Dear BrewDog, In the last few weeks, we have witnessed what will hopefully be the start of...



www.punkswithpurpose.org


----------



## yankinoz (27/1/22)

Wow, what a takedown, and look at the number of signees. Many of us homebrewers tend to assume craft brewers are the good guys, but I've known many people who worked for giant commercial brewers and were happy with the working atmosphere.

I suspect that "BrewDog’s notoriously trigger-happy legal team" is hard at work.

Will the letter force change? Will it slow the inflow of gullible new workers? Will it hurt sales? My fearless forecast: Brewdog will spend £ £ £ , $$$ and € € € on a PR ad blitz.

I for one will follow the story. Thank you for the post, Don.

Here's a start:









BrewDog Now Accused of Lying to U.S. Distributors and Breaking U.S. Distribution Law


The latest drama involving the perpetually embattled Scottish brewery involves claims that the company distributed beer to the U.S. without being legally able to do so.




www.pastemagazine.com













BrewDog boss apologises to any who felt 'uncomfortable' around him amid BBC doc


BREWDOG boss James Watt has apologised to anyone who felt “uncomfortable” around him after “abuse of power” claims were made in a BBC documentary. It comes as an explosive B…




www.thescottishsun.co.uk


----------



## Feldon (27/1/22)

Kinda funny seeing the oh so unconventional and left-field Brewdog guys, famous for sticking it up the establishment, run to the barristers when someone takes a poke at them and the reality of their business operations.

FYI - here's the old thread in response to the announcement of them coming to Brissy in 2018.





__





Brewdog coming to Brissie


Lucky Queenslanders! https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/brewdog-australia-brisbane?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=BrewDog+Blog&utm_content=Announcing+our+new+home+in+Australia&utm_campaign=Australia+EFPs




aussiehomebrewer.com


----------



## sp0rk (27/1/22)

This didn't age well...




__





Brewdog coming to Brissie


Lucky Queenslanders! https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/brewdog-australia-brisbane?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=BrewDog+Blog&utm_content=Announcing+our+new+home+in+Australia&utm_campaign=Australia+EFPs




aussiehomebrewer.com


----------



## terminal2k (28/1/22)

it's funny, since they came to brisbane, I've rarely seen there beer anywhere, even the import stuff. They seemed to virtually disappear overnihgt. The only reason I know they still exist is they come up in my facebook ads trying to sell to me directly. Does anyone know if they stopped importing once the local brewery was up and did that have an impact on the existing distrubutors or something?


----------



## stevonz (28/1/22)

I like their beers and digs here in Brisbane. 
I haven't seen the doco nor could I really understand what point of the open letter was. I can't imagine many companies wanting to air their dirty laundry... meh


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (28/6/22)

BBC Scotland have just done a 6 part podcast on the company, search "Good Ship Brewdog"

Here's the website









BBC Scotland - Good Ship BrewDog - Episode guide


All episodes of Good Ship BrewDog




www.bbc.co.uk





I'm listened the first 4 so far. Covers the 15 years of rags to riches fairly well. 

It follows the history, culture, "punk" ethos, crazy marketing stunts, financing, ex-employee gripes, expansion successes & problems etc

General hook of the podcast is to highlight any hypocrisy it can find, so I hope the last 2 episodes don't fizz out


----------



## don cherry (28/6/22)

thanks for that mate ,just checked and they are on spotify ,so will give them a listen .


----------



## Brenden S (7/7/22)

I watched the BBC documentary last night. Wow very interesting indeed.


----------



## Brenden S (7/7/22)

Oh, pretty simple to watch if you have a VPN


----------



## beerbong (8/7/22)

Coming to Melbourne to open a venue in the old Pentridge prison. This would have been massive news about 10 or so years ago.


----------

